# Cannot update to 9.2-RELEASE



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 4, 2013)

I try to upgrade to *9.2-RELEASE* but I have problem.

```
[ember@Unix /usr/home/ember]$ sudo freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.2-RELEASE
Password:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-PRERELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-PRERELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-PRERELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-PRERELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-PRERELEASE from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
I pick this mirror to check out: http://update3.freebsd.org/
There is nowhere *9.2-PRERELEASE* to fetch the metadata signature.
But `uname -a` returns:

```
FreeBSD Unix 9.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-PRERELEASE #2 r255261: Fri Sep  6 03:19:01 EEST 2013     root@Unix:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Any idea?

Update.

I found a solution from an old post that I had a similar problem here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=41746

But: 

```
[ember@Unix /usr/home/ember]$ sudo svn checkout https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/release/9.2.0 /usr/src
svn: E170000: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/release/9.2.0'
```
The link is right. Why is not fetching the source?

Update.

I compiled devel/subversion with serf support and now is fetching the source for *9.2-RELEASE* 

Solved :beer


----------



## wildtollwut (Oct 5, 2013)

I had the same problem but worked around it by looking which version was nearest to my PRERELEASE (9.2-RC3 in my case) and then "forcing" the update by
`# UNAME_r=9.2-RC3 freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.2-RELEASE`
This worked fine except for some kernel modules not being upgrade. I manually fetched them from the official ftp and everything seems ok now.

Edit: It seems this question has been asked quite frequently (particularly regarding PRERELEASEs), perhaps it would be worthwile to include some kind of warning message in freebsd-update even though it's implicitly specified in the manual.


----------

